# How to install from USB-HD?



## jronald (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to install FreeBSD 7.1 to my lap-top computer, IBM T30.
Now I can prepare an USB-HD using my destop computer, which runs
Windows XP now.
And the lap-top supports booting via USB-HD.
I have tried serveral ways, but failed:
1. using isoemu, can boot, but when commit to install, it can't find the files, though media is right.
2. using UltraISO to write the iso file to the USB-HD, can't boot. But with Ubuntu, it works.
3. using UltraISO to write the iso file, then use grubinst/grub4dos for booting, I can see "grub>", but can't find the USB-HD using "root (hd0,0)", however the lap-top hd can find using
"root (hd1,0)"


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 1, 2009)

do you have cdrom or not?
If so just download freebsd dvd/cd and install. It's simmple as it sounds.

if you want to boot from usb-hdd (usb hard disk) then you need to install FreeBSD on it.
just connect it to usb, place cdrom, and install to daX [X-some number]


----------



## jronald (Feb 1, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> do you have cdrom or not?
> If so just download freebsd dvd/cd and install. It's simmple as it sounds.
> 
> if you want to boot from usb-hdd (usb hard disk) then you need to install FreeBSD on it.
> just connect it to usb, place cdrom, and install to daX [X-some number]



Amazing, do you mean firstly install FreeBSD on the USB-HDD, and then use it to boot on the lap-top and install FreeBSD to the lap-top HD?
I think by then the content on the USB-HDD is not for installation any more (it's for running), isn't it?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 1, 2009)

well, i don't exactly understand your 1st post.
yup, what i wrote is pervert, but you can do it (especially if you want to install from usb-hdd) 
you still didn't answer if you have cd/dvd-rom


----------



## jronald (Feb 1, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> well, i don't exactly understand your 1st post.
> yup, what i wrote is pervert, but you can do it (especially if you want to install from usb-hdd)
> you still didn't answer if you have cd/dvd-rom



Yes, but the FreeBSD installation cd is broken.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 1, 2009)

are you sure?
Couse i have installation dvd and it works flawlessly.
it's few weeks old, but i don't believe images on servers have been updated ever since release.

pick different mirror, download dvd/cd
burn to disk, place in cdrom and boot it

make sure your bios is configured to boot from cdrom


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 5, 2009)

May be you should try dd instead of ultra iso. See this: http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12992
As you can see on that topic I succeed to format usb stick like usb hdd. Unfortunately my pc supports only boot from media formatted like super floppy. So If anybody has any idea how to make it, please help.


----------

